# Best webhost



## Renzo (Feb 26, 2007)

hi everyone,
I'm somewhat new to these forums and to the great world of e-commerce. So i'm looking for some input on finding a good webhost. Thanks.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Try:

WebHostingBuzz.com (I'm using them now)
Namecheap.com
PowWeb.com
Globat.com
BlueHost.com
GoDaddy.com
LunarPages.com


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Renzo, I am currently using Dreamhost and have absolutely no problems with them.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

startlogic.com got some good deals now with a simple to use shopping cart included


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

I have used both startlogic.com and lunarpages.com and to be honest, I have moved all of my sites from startlogic on to lunarpages.

Response time for my sites was tremendously slower with SL than they were with LP and the user interface is much nicer as well (cPanel is much nicer than vDeck even after they upgraded!). Not to mention, LP gives you a few more perks that SL doesn't (fantastico, free databases, additional bandwidth, etc. etc.)


----------



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone use Web.com for their webhosting or have any opinions on this company.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Avoid Web.com. I mean, there's so many, much better web hosts out there giving you extremely more bangs for the bucks.
Also, at USD$11.95 / month, it's pretty expensive.

Those web hosts mentioned above are better.
I personally use webhostingbuzz.com and you gotta visit their website and compare it to web.com.

Also, avoid StartLogic, iPower and iPowerWeb. They're the same company and they used to be king in the web hosting world in 1999 - 2001, but after that, they went totally downhill. I know cos' I used to be a customer with them from 1999 - 2007, but quitted after I couldn't take any more **** from them.

The current king is BlueHost.com


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Your question is like asking 

Best car?

Best band?

Best printer?

You'll get two kinds of replies. One is that a specific thing sucks from a disgruntled owner. (Is there such a thing as a gruntled owner?)

Or, anyone who is happy with their thing you ask about will tell you that theirs is the greatest, After all, they bought it. 

The fact is you pay your money and you take your chances. If you could see how any of the "big boys" stack up over a 4 or 5 year period, their graphs would all look like rollercoasters. Things happen, companies sell out, key people leave, someone loots the cashbox, etc.
.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with sl but you are correct the cp does suck a little,


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

Renzo said:


> hi everyone,
> I'm somewhat new to these forums and to the great world of e-commerce. So i'm looking for some input on finding a good webhost. Thanks.


Hi Renzo. Pete is right, we would all have our biases. I can't remember how I stumbled upon NZWebIT , but I have been with them for 7 or 8 years now. Once or twice a year it has its little hiccups (as all servers do, I'm told), but recovery is usually prompt and service has been very satisfactory. 

There's no sure way to know which is the best.. just gotta try it out.


----------



## etshirt (May 8, 2008)

If you wan the best for your money go with 1 & 1 Internet just google it you will find it right away it 4.99$ a month. They give you 2 free domain name with that. no one beats that on the internet.


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

i've used mediatemple for about 8 years now and no complaints. responsive, non-condescending tech support too. great when you really don't know what you are doing sometimes


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

By the way, I just checked out 1&1 Internet as mentioned by eTshirt above, and I'm very impressed. Also, if you're planning on opening a Spreadshirt store, they've 5% discount of all SS products and 50% off Premium SS membership. This will save you like US$60 for the SS Premium membership (this membership lets you print custom SS invoices and packaging, customize your SS store etc).

Very awesome.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of 1and1 myself. I used them before and their control panel seemed really really slow and confusing.

When they first opened their doors to US customers, they were offering free 3 years of hosting to anybody that signed up. I wasn't too impressed.

I've heard lots of good things about lunarpages, and I just ran across thinkhost today and I'm trying them out for one site.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I would say that in my travels around the net, and I visit a number of small business sitres daily, 1 and 1 is the main one mentioned that has low satisfaction. Some swear by them, but many say they would not use them or lukewarm as Rodney is above. 
.


----------



## lemorris (Apr 29, 2008)

I love Lunar Pages

low cost, 15,000 GB and wonderful support. I have used them for several sites with no issues ever.


----------



## jrtpro (May 5, 2008)

AN Hosting! My sites are always UP!


----------



## Renzo (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the great input, it's going to take me a bit of time to research all mentioned, but i see a light at the end of the tunnel.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Let us know which webhost you decide to go with! Good luck!


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got a call from web.com. The guy said they have partnered with legal zoom to offer fantastic specials and pricing.

So I did a search for web.com and I found this thread. 

And it looks like everyone is happy with other companies and it seems that web.com is over priced?

About Web.com | A Website Design & Ecommerce Website Design Company - Web.com


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Rodney said:


> I'm not a big fan of 1and1 myself. I used them before and their control panel seemed really really slow and confusing.
> 
> When they first opened their doors to US customers, they were offering free 3 years of hosting to anybody that signed up. I wasn't too impressed.
> 
> I've heard lots of good things about lunarpages, and I just ran across thinkhost today and I'm trying them out for one site.



I got off of 1and1 for the exact same reasons.

I tried out Thinkhost.com and here's my experience with them http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t52451.html#post310567 .


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I've had the 1and1 developer package for a few years. 

I really enjoy the developer package since it offers SSH access. I haven't had any problem configuring forums, image galleries, CMS and etc, but I did all the setup myself. It's great if you want control over everything and to set things up yourself, but it also requires a lot of Linux/Unix knowledge. 

I don't suggest it for someone needing a basic webpage, or that doesn't know how to configure and install packages under a Unix environment. If it weren't for the fact that they gave shell access, I never would've went for them, and I do agree the control panel is quite bleh. The web based database (phpmyadmin) is cool, everything else on the CP is kinda shoddy. I give em an A+ for control, but a C for user friendliness.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I use Lunarpages for my personal blogs and I've had no trouble. They always seem to be up, their control panel is easy to use, and their prices are reasonable.


----------



## pitbell85 (Mar 12, 2008)

for making an ecommerce store you could look into hosts that have an all in one solution with hosting, e-store, shopping cart, etc. I used instantestore.com for a site that sold incense, it was more expensive than just a plain hosting account, but you got a store, shopping cart, all kinds of features that the "big boys" have on their sites, and if you could point and click a mouse you could do anything. volusion is a big competitor of theirs too, but I haven't used them.


----------



## dbcooper (Sep 24, 2007)

i've used 1&1 for the past couple of years with no problems..


----------



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

I also recommend IX Webhosting. I've had them for over a year with no problems. When I had a question, they got back to me right away. Also oscommerce comes with the hosting.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

I went with DailyRazor, as at the time, their prices were hard to beat. Although I've been happy with the service from them, I'll soon be moving to another hosting provider, that's offering even better deals.

I run multiple sites, but had problems with 1&1 when I was with them, as their system couldn't cope with me having one contact email address. That farce prevented me logging onto my other sites so next day I ditched them.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Recently, I signed up with this webhost at www.3ix.com - 3iX provides reliable web hosting, 1 dollar web hosting, cheap web hosting

All I can say is that they're the cheapest webhost I've encountered in this decade, no kidding.

If you're a new start-up or small t-shirt vendor, they are more than enough for you.

Plus at around US$12+ per year (not per month), it's just dirt insane.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I just spent 27 hours in hosting hell!!! Got an email from a customer about some cross pricing buttons on my site. meaning 2 products had the same pricing. It was late so I thought I would fix in morning. I got up at 3 AM and I went to my site (I use front page and have for 9 years) corrected problem. Tried to send to my servers on GoDaddy... It said FP extensions not loaded? Confused I called to see how to correct that.. Guy told me to uninstall then reinstall FP extension. He also said I should be sending my site to my IP address this would correct the problem in future?? Now I have a master site and 5 aliases. when I did what he said it loaded my site and all my sites into my master site and it started deleting pages. I tried to stop it and I could not so I turned off my computer... Called them back I spent between 3 Am and 5:30 talking to with 2 people to fix the problem that was caused because an idiot told me to do something that the next 2 told me was the wrong info. Then they wanted to charge me $150 to restore my sites caused by their own advice.. I was tired.. and could no longer talk.. or scream! Yes I was upset. So after 2 hours more of sleep I got up and called back and talked to person 2, 3 and 4.. Finally they said they would correct the problem and restore at their cost. It would take a few hours. Mean time I had no web site up, none, zip.. I got a few emails from customers asking what happened? So at noon I called again.. 3 hours later.. Nope still working on the problem.. 3PM Give us another hour.. 6PM.. all fixed... wanna bet.. My sales site is now my info site. All the files not placed in the individual web site files. Person 5 and 6 Someone goofed.. gee We are sorry Mr. Robin.. we will have to restore it again. They had to go back 4 days. before I made updates. 9PM Sites are all up... except that my sales site is not the updated site that i did 4 days before. Tried to install.. guess what.. No FP extensions.. called person number 7 he said in the restore they removed the FP Extension.. restore and wait 30 minutes. Hey it is 10 PM and I can't keep my eyes open. Got up this morning at 5AM. Tried to upload files.. not taking.. called person number 8 who put me with his boss person number 9. While waiting I removed all files off my sales server and slid my new files into the empty server. It took ,loaded the files and all is working now... So the question is should i run from godaddy as fast as I can.. Thanks for all the info on other host.. I am looking.. Lou


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your issues Lou. "I don't mean to go on a rant, but!" Talking to a wall provides similar results to talking with tech support for me, both of them will make you do crazy things: 
Tech support, cause they can't solve a crossword, let alone a technical issue
The Wall, cause you've already talked with tech support enough times, that you yourself have become crazy and the wall starts answering. 

I have lost all faith in employees actually caring about what they do, probably cause the company doesn't pay and also doesn't want them to care. Either you get the complete retard who just makes up answers, or you get the people whom should just be replaced by a computer already, since they only listen for a few key words "Website doesn't work", then they just respond by going down a worthless list beginning with "Restart your computer".


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

I think you get people that are less than competent in any type of business Lou. 

It is incredibly annoying, but they are still getting their salaries, even though they screw up other people's lives. 

Some employees just open their mouths, but actually engage their brain ten minutes later.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I have to tell you if you want a-1+++ service go to www. apthost.com these guys are on top of it


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

plan b said:


> I have to tell you if you want a-1+++ service go to www. apthost.com these guys are on top of it


I may take your advice. seem there is also 2 threads going on same subject. Thought I posted on that one..Nope it is here..


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

plan b said:


> I have to tell you if you want a-1+++ service go to www. apthost.com these guys are on top of it


Looked up some independent reviews on those Roger. They seem pretty highly rated, so might give them consideration myself.

Do notice that some of these web hosts give silly figures nowadays. 100 Gigabyte bandwidth a month? I'd panic if I got that much traffic in a month.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

I get over 33 000 hits a day at one of my sites and my host is wonderful, and the support is terrific as well, I have all my sites here.

www.vetsols.net

No downtime and support is quick and easy also if your not too sure about what would look best for your site, he will help you out. It is small, but he knows what hes talking about.

Keep away from Godaddy, they are useless.


----------



## mrchristie (Aug 29, 2007)

Please stay away from startlogic! they are a nightmare. I have used several over the last ten years. So far HostMonster is by far the best. Incredible service. Always up. Been using them for about a year now for 2 sites.
Good Luck


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, keep away from StartLogic, and also iPower and iPowerweb. If you go sign up with these, you will come to understand the meaning of TRUE WEB HOSTING HELL, maximum punishment.


----------



## Victor (Jun 21, 2007)

I highly recommend godaddy.com I used them as my host for almost 2 years. Very cheap and great service.


----------

